# d2g + ICS roms...any with no data problems?



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

Has there been any ICS roms that worked no problem? Like all normal functionality of the phone works, gsm/cdma data, calls, messaging, etc. I'm not concerned about the camcorder, the panorama, the netflix, settings buttons FCing, or built in tethering being broken.


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Last CM9 from bikedude and oxavelar works fine for me, I'm GSM user from Mexico with Telcel, 850 and 1900 mhz.

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm curious then. Do all the roms for d2g work for american cdma users? Its just the users that don't have cdma networks that then have issues?

I always avoided the d2g because of the differences between it and the d2 which I use everyday.

Sent from my MiKangyUI v4 r2d2


----------



## MikeDrawback (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm using bikedude's CM9 on my D2G on Verizon CDMA and had no problems with data. The only little bugs have been the ones bikedude lists in his build thread; video playback bugs and camera app doesn't record video.

I also tried LiquidICS and had no problems there.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Dubbsy said:


> I'm curious then. Do all the roms for d2g work for american cdma users? Its just the users that don't have cdma networks that then have issues?
> 
> I always avoided the d2g because of the differences between it and the d2 which I use everyday.
> 
> Sent from my MiKangyUI v4 r2d2


Thats pretty much correct. We focused on cdma because we could actually test that. We couldn't with gsm so it was pretty much just shooting in the dark and hoping we hit something with it.

It doesn't help that half or more of the "bug reports" consisted of "it doesn't work" and no details at all.

Off the top of my head the only real difference hw wise is the addition of the gsm radio. Otherwise it's the same phone.


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

It drives me insane to see "it doesn't work" or my favorite "fix it"

Sent from my r2d2 running something kanged


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

Dubbsy said:


> It drives me insane to see "it doesn't work" or my favorite "fix it"
> 
> Sent from my r2d2 running something kanged


Those two account for about 80% of the posts on the D2/G boards at xda lately. Thank God for rootzwiki!


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

Jabberwockish said:


> Those two account for about 80% of the posts on the D2/G boards at xda lately. Thank God for rootzwiki!


Amen. I go to xda a lot for info. But I hang out here and like the group(mostly)

Sent from my r2d2 running something kanged


----------



## Ledah (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm with the other guy.. the latest ICS seems fine. More so than any other ICS I've tried..

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't seen any issues with at least GSM data on my D2G, and CDMA data was never a problem because developers who worked on these are mostly Verizon users.

P. S. 'sup RootzWiki, I'm back, although it's not like you missed me in the slightest.


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> P. S. 'sup RootzWiki, I'm back, although it's not like you missed me in the slightest.


Don't kid yourself, we've all been eagerly awaiting your return with bated breath!

Those LTE throughput numbers in your sig make me want to murder an FCC commissioner.


----------



## robinsc (Apr 9, 2012)

Gasai Yuno said:


> I haven't seen any issues with at least GSM data on my D2G, and CDMA data was never a problem because developers who worked on these are mostly Verizon users.
> 
> P. S. 'sup RootzWiki, I'm back, although it's not like you missed me in the slightest.


Nice to see a familiar face 
Not using your D2g Anymore ?


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

It's my secondary device now, on a different carrier. Mostly for various experiments, but the lack of 4.x for it kind of kills most of the possibilities.


----------

